# What's your biggest tip in relation to the ride amount?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

One time I did a short ride I made $3.13 cents on and the guy gave me $10 I was shocked. Just some poor looking guy heading home from the bar and he wasn't wasted either. I think some Uber drivers are educating the pax well. 

So that's like 300% tip.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Best tip was $40 tip on a ride of approx $10. So 400%.

But I can beat that percentage when a lyft pax gave me $20 cash for a $3 fare. That is 666%


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Phil Turless said:


> Aaron Hernandez tried to give me a rope.


You must mean a sheet.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

$40 on a $15 ride if my memory is correct.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

$40 on a $48 ride, which after Uber took their cut became a $38 ride

Best tip in general was on "whale" I had recently. $150 trip each way, tank of gas and $50 tip heading up, tank of gas and $100 tip a week later.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Back in the day of only the Black platform I drove a guy 1/2 mile for $8 and he gave a $200 tip. He just won a little over $10k on the Pick 6 at Turf Paradise.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$20 on a minimum fare. I can't remember the exact Uber payout but less than $5 each time. That has happened to me twice.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Fare $10.82. Tip $50. First trip today.


----------



## 87gnsteve (Apr 22, 2017)

$50 gift card for returning a cell phone.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> Fare $10.82. Tip $50. First trip today.


Lucky.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Lucky.


I saw her at an orthopedic Dr's office, with a neck brace. I knew focusing on smooth braking and acceleration would be very important.
She is a first generation immigrant from India who came to the US right after her arranged marriage. She has a loving husband and 2 sons. We bonded on coming to FL for our spouse, and talked on the pros and cons of arranged marriages vs "but I love him". I also shared how as a Christian, a marriage is a 3 way covenant with God, and how I felt divorce should be as painful as losing a limb. We talked a bit about India, and she asked about my driving. Did I like Uber, was it paying the bills? I told her how it was right on the line of paying bills and not, and how the previous day I went home early, and after gas and buying dinner, I had managed to gain only $10 or so. She sympathized with me, understanding how it has been hard with the economy, and how she was fortunate... tied back to arranged marriage. A wonderful conversation, with a pleasant lady. I already knew she was getting 5*, but then she handed me the check.

I don't believe in luck. It was divine providence that put her in a place that she could raise my spirits for going on 2 days now. Had I driven rough, thought of her poorly, been silent or foul, I would not have gotten a tip. Today, both tips so far have been from trips that were just long enough to have a short but pleasant conversation.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

I had a couple good tips from the casino to our downtown (about 3 miles) but they weren't cash tips. Both cases were visitors. One time someone had a $25 blackjack table chip they forgot to cash in and he said he wasn't going to be back and asked if I had a lot of casino drop-offs and I said some. He told me to keep it and if I didn't want to gamble just cash in at the cashier cash next time I had a drop off. I decided to play a couple hands of $10 black jack one night with it figuring if I lost $20 I'd still have $5 and ended up winning $50 total, I know not a lot but still nice for not being my money.

Another time someone apologized for not having any ones and asked if I ever used Ticketmaster (he called them ticketbastard) and said he had a $5 gift card he would never use and wanted to know if I wanted that. I was going to buy tickets for an event in a couple days anyway and said sure. When I went to use the card it was for $50 

A neighbor in my building got a $50 gift card from a bar for returning a cell phone one of the managers left in his car and it is only a 1/2 mile away and he said the original ride from the guys house was only a few miles and he tipped him good. It's too bad the bartenders and servers don't tip like the managers


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

$30 cash for $105 fair was a pretty nice one. I like seeing the five and $10 tips as well for the minimum fares are very short trips.

Got a $100 cash tip on a $12 fare about a 12 to 15 minute ride


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

$98.32 for a $15 something fare.
Couple came in on a boat and needed groceries and alcohol. Was almost 10 on a Monday night. I rerouted him to the other store that had the liquor store next door. I thought both were closing at 10, knew for sure the other store he picked was closing at 10. I offered to do the liquor run since he knew exactly what he needed in there. Yup, they were closing at 10, but I made it. Turns out the grocery was open until 11. While I'm waiting for him, she texts asking about pizza delivery, NY style. Sorry, out of luck for that but try Pappa John's. Guy was taking a long time with the groceries, since he was a bit buzzed and older, I went in to make sure he was OK. He's at the checkout with the conveyor-belt full. I go out to pull up the car and text her to let her know (I'm always paranoid about the jealous types, but she said, yeah, he always goes overboard on things.) So we get the groceries in the car and I hand him the change and receipt for the alcohol, he tells me to keep the change. SWEET! $38.32. So I'm thinking awesome tip. Figure I"ll help him carry all those bags to the boat, they were all the way at the end of the dock. I get him back to his boat and he hands me another $60!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The coolest thing was when I asked him what he did for a living. He said he was a steel worker. Really? A steel worker was just able to buy a new boat? Yup, he builds stairs for commercial buildings and his company (yeah, I almost missed it HIS company) just got a major contract. Yes, I think it's really cool when the owner of a hugely successful business identifies himself where he started.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

$7 tip for a $2.88 trip


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$10 on a $70 fare and really good conversation and overall pleasant couple. I often get a fiver for the 15 minute drives. Just talk to these people folks, a lot of them are needing something in their lives and being a therapist for 10-45 minutes isn't costing us anything.


----------



## Springfield Honda (Mar 27, 2017)

$14 on a $4.25 fare that lasted 6 minutes. We used to live in the same neighborhood and swapped stories in traffic. We were both enjoying the conversation so much neither of us realized we reached her destination. She exited the car SCREAMING, "BEST. LYFT. EVER!"


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

$60 dollar tip for about a 2 mile ride. I picked a lady up at an Outback. She owned a bar in Huntington Beach, and had just finished her company Christmas party. A kind of rough looking guy said she was coming out and needed to load some packages. I thought "oh,great". She came out a few minutes later carrying stuff and said she had a little more to load, and handed me $40. Took her home a mile or two away, helped her unload, and she gave me another $20.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$20 tip on a $5 fare. I love Chicago now.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

$20.00 on a minimum fare. $2.25 was the uber payout on the fare.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

3.00 fare......$60. A couple of weeks later picked him up again. Same destination $20 and apologized that it was all he had.....


----------

